# Six-sided Cathedral bottle



## Dale (Sep 13, 2004)

This is a six-sided, amber, Cathedral bottle.  It is 13 and 3/8" tall with applied lip that has been made into a lamp.
 It had a small hole drilled in the bottom in order to make a lamp out of it.  Other than that, the bottle is in very good condition.
 Any ideas on the value?








 Thanks for the info. J.D.  Here is a better pic.






 Thanks for the reply J.D.  I have checked the base and found no lettering at all.


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 13, 2004)

Dale - I think we need a clearer photo, but if thats an actual amber cathedral, theyre      very rare in that color,and it would be quite valuable even with the hole. Try to send a    clearer photo.


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 14, 2004)

Dale - There are folks here with more expertise than myself,but that looks like the real   deal to me. Nice color - any lettering on the base? Ill go out on a limb and say 500.00 + even with the hole. If Im wrong Im wrong. Hopefully some other folks will chime in with  second opinions. Cheers


----------



## IRISH (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Dale, welcome to the forum [] .
 There was an amber Cathedral pickle sold a few years ago for US$46000 [:-] , not saying your one is the same (I can't find the photo or info on that one) but if it's genuine it will be a good one even with the hole.


----------



## kastoo (Sep 14, 2004)

Nice if the color is real.  Might have been a clear and treated?  Where did you find it?  Wow.


----------



## medbottle (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Dale.  Nice pickle!  Wouldn't you like to strangle the guy that drilled it though?  IMHO, it's the real deal, and I think deepwoods' estimate is a good one considering the hole.  The pickle that sold for $46000 was an open pontil Willington, which is four sided, and a different shade of amber.  Without the hole, yours would probably sell for over $1000, but we don't need to speculate if you can wait for about one month.  I've seen a picture of one exactly like yours (I assume minus the hole) that will be sold by then.  I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 14, 2004)

Med - Is the one coming up for sale the same type,(dimensions,etc) as Dales? That        13 3/8 is one of the bigger ones.


----------



## medbottle (Sep 14, 2004)

Hiya deepwoods.  Judging from other bottles in the picture, the one to be sold is close enough in size to make little or no difference.  Come to think of it, it seems that almost every 6-sider I see is in this large size.


----------



## deepwoods (Sep 14, 2004)

Med - Funny(almost) how many great,old bottles have been used like this over the         years - a few years ago, I might have even done it. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Dale (Sep 14, 2004)

Hi Kastoo.  Iam pretty sure it is amber.  I found it in a little antique shop in town.
 Dale


----------



## Dale (Sep 14, 2004)

HI medbottle.  NO, not really. If it had not been made into a lamp it probably would not
 have been in the store.  THanks for the info. and yes I can wait.
 Dale   P.S. Isn't there someone that specializes in repairing cracks&holes in bottles?


----------



## Monsonant (Sep 22, 2004)

Dale , SO far I have be unable to ID your Pickle bottle . Here's a link to the Willington that sold on Ebay  http://www.maineantiquedigest.com/articles/pick0699.htm  I had one of these in my hands a few years ago. It was in a local house (Stafford Ct )  that belonged to an old time dealer . A friend of mine bought the house and contents . I don't have all the info right in front of me but these are quite tall  , around 14" . The one I held was much lighter in color . It was sold privately to a local collector /auctioneer and replaced a damaged one in his collection (corner was broken right off it )  that brought a very good price at auction.  Dave A


----------



## medbottle (Sep 22, 2004)

Dale, as far as I know, no one has been able to repair cracks in bottles.  There are several people that repair holes and chips with resin.  On this forum, baltbottles does repairs, but I don't know if he's started doing amber bottles yet.  The color matching can be a bear.


----------



## Dale (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for trying David. I talked with Jeff from american bottle auctions and he said it was a 1500.00 dallor bottle!!! (without the hole) with the hole about 200.00 ohwell


----------



## Dale (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks medbottle I might check into that.


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 23, 2004)

Hey Dale, FYI, baltbottles repaired a yellow amber bottle for me and the color was a perfect match. I personally wouldn't hesitate to use Chris for any bottle repair I needed.  Kelley


----------



## Dale (Sep 23, 2004)

Thanks Gunsmoke47 for the info, thats good to know.  Where in Texas do you live?


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Sep 24, 2004)

Way up North in the Panhandle Dale. A town called Pampa. It's about 60 miles N.E. of Amarillo. Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## medbottle (Nov 2, 2004)

Hiya Dale.  Just a quick update on that amber 6-sided pickle.  One just sold in Heckler's most recent auction for $800.00, but adding in the buyer's penalty (oops...buyer's PREMIUM) and shipping, the price is closer to $900.00.


----------



## Dale (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi medboottle,  I think they were expetting to get more. I am thinking about putting mine on Ebay and if it doesn't sell I will keep it, or use it for a 200 yd. target Thanks for the info.  Dale


----------



## kastoo (Jan 14, 2005)

So what ever happened with this bottle?  Please email kastoo@yahoo.com...hehe..I'm curious.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Jan 15, 2005)

I would say this estimate is pretty accurate,plus AMBER?.........what a find! and for a lamp!,,,,
  check to see if its real,then if it is have it pro cleaned and insure it!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 16, 2005)

It's hard for me to tell but the pulls and cord look like 40's, maybe earlier. That shows promise because the average person probably didn't think much in value for a bottle then. They may have used old parts in the 70's for what's below but I doubt it.

 I hope I'm wrong with this but there was a man who made a bitters bottle repro for his lamp business. This is from a digger o'dell page. 
 OLD HOME BITTERS / DOC DUNNING / GREENSBORO, N. CAROLINA / OLD HOME BITTERS 
 Pictures of Front, Top, and Base 
 Produced in the early 1970s by Doc Dunning of Greensboro for his lamp business. Listed as O 34 in the Ring/Ham Bitters book, the co-author Bill Ham has acknowledged that this is indeed a modern bottle and he will add a notice in the next addendum. In fact, the bottle never existed before 1970. As you can see from the pictures, the lip is oversized to accomodate insertion of a lamp. The lip is also ground, a finish not found on old American Bitters bottles. The base has a recessed hole in the center to easy the process of drilling out a hole in the base to run lamp wire. Sometimes you find them fitted with a lamp and the hole drilled out. An interesting bottle but not an antique bitters. 

 I remember others as well in the heyday of the 60's and 70's. This is all I found for ducumentation though. Nothing for a repro amber 6 sided cathedral pickle. I'd take it apart for a better look at the base. I didn't see mention of ABM in all this. My guess is real 1890's... but there's always Czechoslovakia etc..


----------



## Dale (Jan 16, 2005)

I have the lamp apart and there is no markings on the bottom of the bottle, but I have been collecting bottles for over 35 years and I have seen alot of reproductions before and I am pretty certian that this is athentic or else I wouldn't have bought it to begin with.  The bottle was obviously never dug because it had no stains, it is as clean as day it was made.
 Thanks for the input,
 Dale


----------



## Oldsdigger (Sep 26, 2019)

Shame it was drilled for the fixture. I am lucky to have two bottle which were previous lamps. Luckily they used cork stopper light sockets so bottle were not damaged. Here are my two former lamp bottles !


----------



## Harry Pristis (Sep 27, 2019)

*These are more typical colors:

*


----------

